
After Losing 'The Office' & 'Friends', Netflix Gets 'Seinfeld' Streaming Rights - fomopop
https://thestreamable.com/news/seinfeld-is-coming-to-netflix-globally-in-2021-in-exclusive-deal
======
acolumb
This honestly just grows the demand for permanent access to media.

------
srbby
In 2021

